# Strong but look rubbish?!?!



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tonight I lifted 44kg dumbbells for 5x5 done this for roughly a week now. Couple of lads who I train with decided to jump in and have a go but neither could do more than 3 reps, thing is I look ****e compared to them?! They've got the guns,traps tris etc and I've got hardly anything?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

have you got fat covering the muscles?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

genetics


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe they are going specifically for growth and not trained for strength so much what are their routines?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Diet, metabolism, lifestyle......

Give is bit more to go on.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strongman?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

They're probably brave enough to jab and also have their diet sorted ! Nob jockey


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

alex18 said:


> have you got fat covering the muscles?


Yes. If I lost the fat I would look even smaller!!! I know I need to loose some body fat though.

Dave


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

well done bud........ keep hitting them 45s and you should see some growth.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Simple, you eat ****, they eat clean.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Proteen Paul said:


> Diet, metabolism, lifestyle......
> 
> Give is bit more to go on.


My diet is pretty decent. Porridge for brekkie, sweet potato chicken and Broccoli for dinner, tuna for snack salad and some type of meat for tea 2 shakes per day.

Banana apple orange and almonds for snacks.

Eat this or slight variation every week day.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Strongman?


I do 5x5 SL if that's what your asking?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

H10dst said:


> My diet is pretty decent. Porridge for brekkie, sweet potato chicken and Broccoli for dinner, tuna for snack salad and some type of meat for tea 2 shakes per day.
> 
> Banana apple orange and almonds for snacks.
> 
> Eat this or slight variation every week day.


how long have you been training pal?

whats your routine like.....


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I am 99.9% sure my mates are natty. There's only me that's done anything, which when I think about it is worse


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

mix it up a bit, try less weights for more reps, see how your body responds

i had/have the same problem when bulking, strength improved dramatically, put on a reasonable amount of weight but as for size and definition i was severly lacking.

i've maintained my ckals and supps but changed my routine, doing hi rep sets and have seen a huge difference in a much shorter period of time than when i'd previously been bulking and doing heavy lifting 5x5 workouts

as an entry point into bbing peeps say for bulking 5x5 is good and for most people it probably is but it's horses for courses pal, i don't give a **** about how much i can lift i just wanna bulk up and look good and i'm getting there, i couldn't give a sh1t if everyone else can lift more than me, it's not at all in my goals to be strong, just wanna get big and look good.

make sure you diets spot on and fcuk about with your routine bruv, really did work for me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

H10dst said:


> I do 5x5 SL if that's what your asking?


I was asking if your training strongman style cause 44kgs is pretty heavy


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

H10dst said:


> I do 5x5 SL if that's what your asking?


well you have answered your own question, they are training for size, your training for strength.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> They're probably brave enough to jab and also have their diet sorted ! Nob jockey


pmsl


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Tonight I lifted 44kg dumbbells for 5x5 done this for roughly a week now. Couple of lads who I train with decided to jump in and have a go but neither could do more than 3 reps, thing is I look ****e compared to them?! They've got the guns,traps tris etc and I've got hardly anything?


Strength doesn't necessarily equal muscle size. I can't remember who but someone on here posted that it's to do with how muscle grows, how's there's two different ways muscle grows and that muscle growth from strength training leads to smaller muscles but they're more denser than the muscle growth from higher reps and lighter reps (but that results in bigger muscles).


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> how long have you been training pal?
> 
> whats your routine like.....


Training about 5 years. To be fair I've changed loads but it's only now I really notice the difference between hard trainers and casual.

My routine at the moment is 5x5 SL which I love. Alternate every 6/7 weeks with push pull legs.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

training for strength and training for bodybuilding are different i would try to keep the rep range higher for muscle building doing 5 or less reps doesn't do a lot for muscle building imo although it obviously does help to a certain degree,,,,,


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> I was asking if your training strongman style cause 44kgs is pretty heavy


Yeah I alternate 6/7 weeks with 5x5 SL and push pull legs


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You are an anomaly.....but...Ive oftentimes found myself to lose strength slightly with higher reps/sets than just heavy weight and F all reps/sets. The trade-off.....the muscle looks better. I find strength much easier to increase than quality muscle appearance.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Glenn Ross, 5 times winner of UK's strongest man:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

TG123 said:


> Glenn Ross, 5 times winner of UK's strongest man:


Good point


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> Glenn Ross, 5 times winner of UK's strongest man:


dont go there or this will turn in to of those threads.... :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

To be honest I was thinking of binning push pull legs next and training separate muscle groups with lower weight but higher reps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

tbh stronglifts ahs got me hella stronger but never put much size on me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

H10dst said:


> To be honest I was thinking of binning push pull legs next and training separate muscle groups with lower weight but higher reps.


I do a combination of both. For example...

Back.

Deads 5x5.

Chins 2x10-12.

T Bar Rows 2x10-12.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

if you love doing the 5x5's then it can be a hard pattern to break,

i used to hate it tbh but i stuck with it until like you i was lifting proper heavy but didn't at all have the body i wanted and that's all i'm in this game for really

trust me bruv once you start to notice your body change you'll learn to love doing the higher reps uniquely for the results they'll potentially yield

i'm in no way rubbishing 5x5's or talking as an authority just saying what worked for me and it seems you're going through something similar, give it a go, i really can't see you've got anything to lose, good luck mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

5x5 is great for strength and mass but how long do you rest inbetween sets for?

Longer rest periods will result in greater ATP restoration which will allow for the maximal contractions necessary for strength training. In a nut shell: Long rest periods (2-5 minutes) will result in greater strength gains and less hypertrophy (assuming the intensity is close enough to your 1RM, which it should be using a proper 5RM). Short rest periods with a 5x5 will result in less maximal contractions, but greater muscle damage... hence greater hypertrophy (assuming you're eating and recovering enough overall).


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I never bought into strength vs size gains, paraphrasing dorian yates...if you're getting stronger you are adding size (muscle) and if you're adding size you are getting stronger, i fail to see the difference


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DigBick said:


> I never bought into strength vs size gains, paraphrasing dorian yates...if you're getting stronger you are adding size (muscle) and if you're adding size you are getting stronger, i fail to see the difference


Stats?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> 5x5 is great for strength and mass but how long do you rest inbetween sets for?
> 
> Longer rest periods will result in greater ATP restoration which will allow for the maximal contractions necessary for strength training. In a nut shell: Long rest periods (2-5 minutes) will result in greater strength gains and less hypertrophy (assuming the intensity is close enough to your 1RM, which it should be using a proper 5RM). Short rest periods with a 5x5 will result in less maximal contractions, but greater muscle damage... hence greater hypertrophy (assuming you're eating and recovering enough overall).


My rest period is defo 2-5 mins sometimes longer!!! It sounds obvious but if I try and rush through I can't do a proper 5x5.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What is more important to you - strength or size?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

TG123 said:


> if you love doing the 5x5's then it can be a hard pattern to break,
> 
> i used to hate it tbh but i stuck with it until like you i was lifting proper heavy but didn't at all have the body i wanted and that's all i'm in this game for really
> 
> ...


Think the thing that bothers me is dropping the weights down, I know I can bench 44's so when I struggle to do say 8/10 reps with 33's for example it really de-motivates me. I know I should go lower weight higher reps but I just can't get it into my head that it's right. After a 5x5 session I am usually buzzing as I know I've lifted some heavy weight?!?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Si Train said:


> What is more important to you - strength or size?


Sounds stupid but I don't really know? Want to be big and look like I train but also want the strength.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Stats?


Huh?


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

H10dst said:


> Sounds stupid but I don't really know? Want to be big and look like I train but also want the strength.


You need to decide which is the better option for YOU and decide how to train for it.

As you train for either the other will increase but it massively differs between the two on how you eat and train.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

H10dst said:


> My rest period is defo 2-5 mins sometimes longer!!! It sounds obvious but if I try and rush through I can't do a proper 5x5.


Lower the weight then mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Think the thing that bothers me is dropping the weights down, I know I can bench 44's so when I struggle to do say 8/10 reps with 33's for example it really de-motivates me. I know I should go lower weight higher reps but I just can't get it into my head that it's right. After a 5x5 session I am usually buzzing as I know I've lifted some heavy weight?!?


This is the very nature of strength versus shape/size. Youll lift some big weights....but run out of steam soon...and not be automatically big either.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Seems weird that to look good you lift lighter weights!! I know it's not that simple but it's the general idea??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

From a good article:

Its scientifically-proven that strength is size. Anecdotally, the best-built guys are always the ones with a strength background. In fact, one of the best bodybuilders ever, Arnold*Schwarzenegger, started as an Olympic lifter and Powerlifter BEFORE turning to bodybuilding.

Seven years ago I started*focusing*on strength instead of aesthetics.*Ironically, I look better now even though I no longer care, routinely have people ask me if I lift weights and still have a 6 pack even though I don't do frigging situps ever. All those results in half the time spent in the gym, and without the frustration of looking strong but not actually being strong. I'm not going back, ever.

Look, I'm not going to BS you: if you prefer to be a bodybuilder, you'll also have to do high reps and isolation. Just remember that the best bodybuilders almost always have a*strength*background because strength equals size. You'll never be able to lift heavy weights when doing 3 sets of 10 reps with a single joint exercise like dumbbell flies. You need heavy Benching, Squatting and Deadlifts.

Just get strong, eat mostly whole foods and repeat. Unless you're one of those insecure,*narcissistic gym rats, you'll be more than happy with how you look and never have to worry about that hypertrophy nonsense. I certainly don't.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its less about lifting the 'lighter' weights and more of lifting the weight with proper form, tempo and technique so that you are fully working each muscle - i.e getting a proper contraction and a stretch in the movement


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how many times have you heard diet n nutrition is the key


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

TUT (time under tension)


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

DigBick said:


> I never bought into strength vs size gains, paraphrasing dorian yates...if you're getting stronger you are adding size (muscle) and if you're adding size you are getting stronger, i fail to see the difference


If you were taking as much GH and gear as Dorian then walking upstairs repeatedly would build quads.

50 years of this industry has proven that there is a difference of training for strength and for mass, but techniques overlap. It the same as training for the 100metres and the 800 metres..... Both require running but and scientifically different Dick.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Man, Arnold could tell a good one....always kept them guessing. Lou Ferigno could never get his head around him. Thought Mike Mentzers HIIT routines were bunk. We'll never know. Spent a s**tload of time in the gym tho..and it was never 5x5 from what I could see.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> From a good article:
> 
> Its scientifically-proven that strength is size. Anecdotally, the best-built guys are always the ones with a strength background. In fact, one of the best bodybuilders ever, Arnold*Schwarzenegger, started as an Olympic lifter and Powerlifter BEFORE turning to bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


Nice read, thanks mate appreciate that.

Dave


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Sounds stupid but I don't really know? Want to be big and look like I train but also want the strength.


If you don't know what your goals are then thats you first problem. Figure that out then everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Did Arnold actually say those things...what a p**staker. Always one step ahead of the game.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Proteen Paul said:


> If you don't know what your goals are then thats you first problem. Figure that out then everything else will fall into place.


Thanks. Just need to decide what I want to do and how I can do it? That's not as easy as it sounds though?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> If you were taking as much GH and gear as Dorian then walking upstairs repeatedly would build quads.
> 
> 50 years of this industry has proven that there is a different of training for strength and for mass, but techniques overlap. It the same as training for the 100metres and the 800 metres..... Both require running but and scientifically different Dick.


Yeah i get the idea behind it, it's just hard to understand without knowing the biology of a muscle Protein


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

"Biology of muscle protein".....

Dude, i don 't know what that even means.

The difference is Fast twitch fibres vs. Slow twitch fibres..... One gives short bursts of high strength. The other gives the muscle an ability to endure prolonged demand.

Easy!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting thread some good points and good info!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I do 5x5 SL if that's what your asking?


No you don't. SL 5x5 is a barbell centered routine, not dumbbell.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Like others said you need to know your goals.

5x5 prob won't make you "hench" but it will help your bench


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I swapped from SL to push pull recently and its tough going from 190kg for 5x1 to 130kg for 8x3

feels like not enough weight, but my hammys have been aching for days so obviously doing somehting


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

44 kg dumbell for what chest shoulder one arm row???? That's not alot of weight if you weight 12 stone it might be otherwise is just reasonable. Rep's do count if i do 5 reps each sets I get nothing no pump and look small and flat all week but when I train the way I usually do more reps on each sets look big full all the time as long as food going in. Drop the whole 5 x 5 thing try 5 x 15 or 20 see how that feels

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

sizar said:


> 44 kg dumbell for what chest shoulder one arm row???? That's not alot of weight if you weight 12 stone it might be otherwise is just reasonable. Rep's do count if i do 5 reps each sets I get nothing no pump and look small and flat all week but when I train the way I usually do more reps on each sets look big full all the time as long as food going in. Drop the whole 5 x 5 thing try 5 x 15 or 20 see how that feels
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


44kg dumbell on flat bench and also one arm row. I weight 13st 9lb


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

This is one of the best threads I have ever started, so much good info and opinions. There's still one thing that puzzles me, take the pic of Glen Ross not really any muscle definition quite a large belly but strong, what makes him strong? Big muscles? What makes the bodybuilders look good? Big muscles.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

H10dst said:


> This is one of the best threads I have ever started, so much good info and opinions. There's still one thing that puzzles me, take the pic of Glen *Ross not really any muscle definition quite a large belly but strong, what makes him strong? Big muscles? What makes the bodybuilders look good? Big muscles*.


And low bodyfat on bodybuilders,anyone can have big muscles under layers of blubber.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

H10dst said:


> My rest period is defo 2-5 mins sometimes longer!!! It sounds obvious but if I try and rush through I can't do a proper 5x5.


since the clocks are usually broken at my gym, i use my mp3 as a rough stop watch between sets. helps me guide how long i rest between sets. this is only part of the equation but it all adds up.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It's down to your diet man, it's not so much what you eat, but how much you eat....

Admit it, your being a little piggy arnt you


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> And low bodyfat on bodybuilders,anyone can have big muscles under layers of blubber.


Think I've got small muscles under big layers!!!!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Think I've got small muscles under big layers!!!!


maybe once you shed the layers you wont look as truly big, but often when people are cut they look a lot better and proportionally can look bigger....

maybe get some fat burning going?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

cas said:


> It's down to your diet man, it's not so much what you eat, but how much you eat....
> 
> Admit it, your being a little piggy arnt you


Not really mate, I do have more than one cheat meal yes but the majority of the time I eat pretty clean


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

m118 said:


> maybe once you shed the layers you wont look as truly big, but often when people are cut they look a lot better and proportionally can look bigger....
> 
> maybe get some fat burning going?


Was thinking about this after my sd cycle, once pct is done obviously


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Was thinking about this after my sd cycle, once pct is done obviously


not a bad idea. tune up the diet, and excercise plan accordingly, maybe throw in some albuterol or something and gradually the true H10DST will come through


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

i alternate.. 3 weeks at 8-12 every fourth week i go heavy 5x5.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> And low bodyfat on bodybuilders,anyone can have big muscles under layers of blubber.


so true.. look, if you're after BB look, which is muscular, 15% to damn fat, and 12% is about as fat as you should get when bulking

you cant see shape, let alone definition when you carry layers of fat- "cut as a suasage"? focusing on 5x5 but wanting to look musculer? cant get your head around higher volume training? sounds like you're ego is hanging to strenght in an appempt to deal with the fact you're a fat cnut, who most people if they saw you walking down the street, wouldnt know you trained...



H10dst said:


> Think I've got small muscles under big layers!!!!


you are just insecure, holding onto "fat" as size... or undisciplined.. see next comment



H10dst said:


> Not really mate, I do have more than one cheat meal yes but the majority of the time I eat pretty clean


if this was 100% true, you wouldnt have layers of fat. Even with the cleanest diet (low fat & sodium people mean here); to much food, is still stored as fat, no matter how good or healthy the food- fat is excess calories stored.... you ARE a piggy- just becuase you stuff your face with healthy food, doesnt mean you're still not stuffing your face...


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

H10dst said:


> My diet is pretty decent. Porridge for brekkie, sweet potato chicken and Broccoli for dinner, tuna for snack salad and some type of meat for tea 2 shakes per day.
> 
> Banana apple orange and almonds for snacks.
> 
> Eat this or slight variation every week day.


i call BS


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ausbuilt but progressive overload 5x5 training will give size and strength right? Bodyfat is determined by diet..


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> i call BS


Why would I take the time to put a fake diet up?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Started this thread for info and advice, started off well turns out I've been called a piggy and a fat Cnut and a liar.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Why would I take the time to put a fake diet up?


Cos it's easier than putting up your real diet which is probably pretty poor.

Because then either myself or someone else would tell you what you already know, you need to tighten up your diet.

If you constantly ate what you say you do and train hard you wouldn't be so overweight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Started this thread for info and advice, started off well turns out I've been called a piggy and a fat Cnut and a liar.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


stop tellin porkies then you porky little fibber :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

H10dst said:


> started off well turns out I've been called a piggy and a fat Cnut and a liar.


sounds like my last relationship


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Cos it's easier than putting up your real diet which is probably pretty poor.
> 
> Because then either myself or someone else would tell you what you already know, you need to tighten up your diet.
> 
> *If you constantly ate what you say you do and train hard you wouldn't be so overweight*.


It's not what he's eating, it is how much


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Today's made up diet.

Slice wholemeal toast

3x scrambled eggs

Salmon slices

Green tea

Banana

200g chicken breast

For dinner I am having tuna and spinach.

Tea will probably mince and jacket potato.

Probably get through 2l of water too.

Obviously this is all made up and I am eating mainly sweets and cakes today and will probably drink 2/3lt of coke,full fat of course.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Today's made up diet.
> 
> Slice wholemeal toast
> 
> ...


lol mate best thing to do on forums especially this is don't take offence to anything..brush it off as you will be targeted. people assume diet determines body fat and they are wrong. it coutns for A LOT of it but without consistent cardiovascular training it counts for f**k all. also your genetics will be a factor

alright little piggy


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

klach79 said:


> Different types of training will give more size than others and some will give more strength.
> 
> Everyone tries to separate training from diet but they work in synergy, you can get your bf down with just diet but you wont have as much success if your training is not consistent with your goal.
> 
> Btw OP why don't you post up some pics of your physique?


Think there are some pics on my sd log I did a few months back?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

DigBick said:


> lol mate best thing to do on forums especially this is don't take offence to anything..brush it off as you will be targeted.* people assume diet determines body fat and they are wrong. it coutns for A LOT of it but without consistent cardiovascular training it counts for f**k all. *also your genetics will be a factor
> 
> alright little piggy


Are you saying you can not lose fat by manipulating your diet only


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> Are you saying you can not lose fat by manipulating your diet only


i can't is what i'm saying, my genetics don't allow that unless i'm on like 600kcal daily

a lot of people can depending on their lifestyle but i'm pretty lazy apart from training  i like battlefield 3 too much

also.....it ENTIRELY depends on what your diet and lifestyle is like at the time you CHANGE your diet, example if you eat crap all year round and switch to the same amount of cals but clean food - and do no training - then you will absolutely shed fat, it'll melt off


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

This is me after finishing my last sd cycle, got to about 14st 6. I lost a bit of muscle during pct. will try and get a more recent photo later.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Today's made up diet.
> 
> Slice wholemeal toast
> 
> ...


Look, todays food looks great. If you eat constantly like that and lift you'll look ace.

I've said before, anyone can train 3 times a week, that's the easy bit. The hard part is eating clean 95% of the time.

Your problem sounds food related. You've simply been eating too much fella.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> Look, todays food looks great. If you eat constantly like that and lift you'll look ace.
> 
> I've said before, anyone can train 3 times a week, that's the easy bit. The hard part is eating clean 95% of the time.
> 
> Your problem sounds food related. You've simply been eating too much fella.


Ok thanks. It's just since starting PH cycles etc everyone I speak to tells me to bang as much food in as possible.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

H10dst said:


> This is me after finishing my last sd cycle, got to about 14st 6. I lost a bit of muscle during pct. will try and get a more recent photo later.
> 
> View attachment 88004


To be fair mate you look like you have a decent base. I think you're talking yourself down a bit. Focus on the food and hit the cardio and you'll be sorted.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Ok thanks. It's just since starting PH cycles etc everyone I speak to tells me to bang as much food in as possible.


So you have been eating like a piggy? :lol:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

klach79 said:


> I had a look at your other pics, you are carrying way too much bf IMO.
> 
> If you are just concerned with numbers on the bar then carry on but if you consider yourself a bodybuilder (even recreational) you need to have a rethink about your approach to your training and diet.
> 
> The way I would look at it is this, unless you are a competitive strength athlete the only time your strength factors in to your life is the handful of hours you spend in the gym each week, *how you look and feel is a part of every hour of the week*!


Asbolutey agree and like this statement - but how some people (including me) feel about themselves is how much we can stick on that bar. not how good other people think i look


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

klach79 said:


> I had a look at your other pics, you are carrying way too much bf IMO.
> 
> If you are just concerned with numbers on the bar then carry on but if you consider yourself a bodybuilder (even recreational) you need to have a rethink about your approach to your training and diet.
> 
> The way I would look at it is this, unless you are a competitive strength athlete the only time your strength factors in to your life is the handful of hours you spend in the gym each week, how you look and feel is a part of every hour of the week!


When put into those words it makes a lot of sense. Thanks mate  !


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

H10dst said:


> This is me after finishing my last sd cycle, got to about 14st 6. I lost a bit of muscle during pct. will try and get a more recent photo later.
> 
> View attachment 88004


no way are you a fat cnut. room to lean up for sure but i think youre being too hard on yourself and people are jumping on the fatty bandwagon


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

klach79 said:


> I guess I am just vain then, besides I am way to busy checking myself out to notice what other people think :lol:


haha checking to see if your muscles are still there? :laugh:

i have been caught lookin in the mirror when i see a pump...of course all this talk is cheap since im back to square one lifting baby weights lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Who told u to bang in as much food as poss? I advised upping your cals to grow whilst u were on your sd cycle but certainly not eating sh1t? I explained how important diet was and u told me your goals and I told u to eat clean.

You need to do some research into diet yourself maybe, so u get a better grasp of it... And also, decide about your training. Although to me it sounds like u want to bodybuild, so get a routine together and nail your diet!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Who told u to bang in as much food as poss? I advised upping your cals to grow whilst u were on your sd cycle but certainly not eating sh1t? I explained how important diet was and u told me your goals and I told u to eat clean.
> 
> You need to do some research into diet yourself maybe, so u get a better grasp of it... And also, decide about your training. Although to me it sounds like u want to bodybuild, so get a routine together and nail your diet!


I never said I ate sh1t? Maybe am leaning towards bodybuilding. Will look into bodybuilding diet and routines.

Thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

klach79 said:


> Just checked again, still there phew! :lol:


Check again quick! X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> They're probably brave enough to jab and also have their diet sorted ! Nob jockey


 :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

klach79 said:


> Don't worry guys, still there!


Phew! X


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i try n keep it heavy on the compounds and just add in isolations and whatever else and get some good reps in on the rest


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I train 5x5 but add in isolations after the big compound moves and I am putting on size with this routine* I tried going back to 3x8 and I lost so much strength when I returned to 5x5 that I will never go back.

*I am on Test E


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

rectus said:


> I train 5x5 but add in isolations after the big compound moves and I am putting on size with this routine* I tried going back to 3x8 and I lost so much strength when I returned to 5x5 that I will never go back.
> 
> *I am on Test E


ok thats what happend with stength

was there a size/shape difference?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

rectus said:


> I train 5x5 but add in isolations after the big compound moves and I am putting on size with this routine* I tried going back to 3x8 and I lost so much strength when I returned to 5x5 that I will never go back.
> 
> *I am on Test E


That's interesting. Could possibly train this way.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

rectus said:


> I train 5x5 but add in isolations after the big compound moves and I am putting on size with this routine* I tried going back to 3x8 and I lost so much strength when I returned to 5x5 that I will never go back.
> 
> *I am on Test E


Love the small print haha


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

TG123 said:


> ok thats what happend with stength
> 
> was there a size/shape difference?


My body shape is changing yeah, I noticed this the other day when I was doing over head presses and now my belly shows because my upper body has become wider *press* belly *lower* no belly *press* belly x5. That and people who don't know I work out say "have you been working out?" to which I reply "only for about 6 years" and we chuckle together even though inside I feel angry that it has taken me this long. They probably see through my fake smiles, but they walk away because they can see I hurt too much.



H10dst said:


> That's interesting. Could possibly train this way.


It's what's working for me, you need to find what will work for you through experimentation. I know a guy who put on some fantastic size naturally doing 3x10 where as I couldn't put on that size doing that rep range, when I changed to 5x5 (natural) I started to get bigger and stronger (though I am still a girly-man).


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Asbolutey agree and like this statement - but how some people (including me) feel about themselves is how much we can stick on that bar. not how good other people think i look


You need to focus on you and forget other peoples lifts pal , look around you in the gym , how many times do you see guys killing themselves to lift heavy weights but their bodies look average or even chubby verses other guys that still lift pretty decent , great form and focused ? Normally these guys will look fitter and leaner ... what's the point of throwing heavy weights around and no payback i.e not looking fit and healthy ? Theres tons of guys that lift heavier than me but don't look in better condition, and diet is essential ! As is rest ... plan a cheat night and prep all your food so you don't make easy options


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I do 10/10/8/7


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> You need to focus on you and forget other peoples lifts pal , look around you in the gym , how many times do you see guys killing themselves to lift heavy weights but their bodies look average or even chubby verses other guys that still lift pretty decent , great form and focused ? Normally these guys will look fitter and leaner ... what's the point of throwing heavy weights around and no payback i.e not looking fit and healthy ? Theres tons of guys that lift heavier than me but don't look in better condition, and diet is essential ! As is rest ... plan a cheat night and prep all your food so you don't make easy options


I'm competitive that way lol, someone my height and around my weight i would compare my lifts to thats what matters to me. but i'm not the strongman type like getting fat to get strong, f**k that haha i care about my looks too just not as much as my strength if you get me?

always try to keep abs visible when tensed so around 15% bf

as ive said before the forum divides into two, performance vs aesthetics. looks or strength. if push came to shove i'm with strength


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

H10dst said:


> This is me after finishing my last sd cycle, got to about 14st 6. I lost a bit of muscle during pct. will try and get a more recent photo later.
> 
> View attachment 88004


All that photo tells me is you've got a pink phone.


----------



## AlcoFunk (Jul 2, 2012)

you could just do what the hell you want? haha i mean there's nothing like trial and error 2 really understand your own body right? works 4 me bruv......good luck and dont be afraid 2 try some seriously crazy stuff!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Who told u to bang in as much food as poss? I advised upping your cals to grow whilst u were on your sd cycle but certainly not eating sh1t? I explained how important diet was and u told me your goals and I told u to eat clean.
> 
> You need to do some research into diet yourself maybe, so u get a better grasp of it... And also, decide about your training. Although to me it sounds like u want to bodybuild, so get a routine together and nail your diet!


Ah, here ya go!! Shur no wonder the lads gone all tubby. That Queenie one at it again...... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Ah, here ya go!! Shur no wonder the lads gone all tubby. That Queenie one at it again...... :whistling:


Shut it you!! Lol x


----------

